# wall bounded turbulence flow



## Jiuman

Hola gente:

¿Cómo trauduciríais esta frase?

The fluid simulation will concern a *wall bounded turbulent flow*.

La simulación del fluido concernirá/se verá afectada por un *flujo turbulento limitado por una pared*.

A ver qué os parece.
Es de mecánica de fluidos. 

Gracias


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Sugiero "se _tratará de_ un flujo turbulento".


----------



## Jiuman

Sprachliebhaber said:


> Sugiero "se _tratará de_ un flujo turbulento".



Con esa traducción yo no le veo sentido a la frase: "La simulación del fluido _se tratará_ de un flujo turbulento".

A ver si salen más ideas o es que yo no entiendo bien la frase.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Mi intento:
_La simulación del fluido se referirá a (/tratará sobre) un flujo turbulento limitado por (/vinculado a) una pared._

Cualquiera de las 4 combinaciones creo que da la idea.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

La frase quiere decir que la simulación del fluido representa (específicamente) un flujo turbulento limitado por una pared: 
"La simulación del fluido tratará de un flujo turbulento..." o "en la simulación del fluido se tratará de un flujo turbulento...".


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Creo que se refieren a pruebas y que Hakuna Matata está muy cerca.
Sugiero:
_La simulación de fluidos se ensayará sobre una pared limitante (acotadora) de la turbulencia de flujo._
Sólo cambiaría, _referirá_ por _ensayará_.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Jiuman

Creo que con vuestras ideas he sacado una versión aún mejor. Algunas de vuestras propuestas no encajan con el significado de simulación, que en este contexto no es más que reproducir en un ordenador experimentalmente algún fenómenos físico, químico, etc.

*En *la simulación de fluidos *se ensayará* un flujo turbulento limitado/acotado por una pared.
*En *la simulación de fluidos *se tratará* un flujo turbulento limitado/acotado poruna pared.

Sin preposición detrás del verbo.

La frase ahora tiene sentido para mi. ¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Me pregunto si un fenómeno físico (el flujo de un fluido) puede ser _ensayado_ (probado) o _tratado_ en una simulación; más bien (en mi opinión) _descrito_, _aproximado, imitado_...en efecto, "simulado".


----------



## epinilla64

Estoy con Sprachliebhaber en que el término "ensayar" no es apropiado. Propongo otra alternativa que modifica bastante la estructura de la frase, pero creo que refleja correctamente lo que se quiere expresar: "El comportamiento del fluido se simulará mediante un modelo de flujo turbulento por efecto de pared". 

Nota: El flujo turbulento puede derivar de la interacción del fluido con la pared del recinto por donde circula (tubo o cauce), o bien de diferencias de densidad en el seno del fluido.


----------



## Jiuman

Sprachliebhaber, tienes razón. La simulación realmente no ensaya nada, usando el significado típico de ensayar, donde lo virtual no cuenta. 

Creo que *tratar *es el verbo más adecuado, por su generalidad.

Excelente epinilla64. Me ha gustado tu propuesta.

Gracias a todos!


----------



## Keahi

Hola otra vez.
Creo que hay un error de interpretación en cuanto a la palabra ensayo.
Ensayo, puede ser un escrito, esbozo, proyecto, etc. y tiene muchos más.
Pero lo de prueba, como ha dicho Sprachliebhaber, es justo lo que se hace cuando estudias Ingeniería.
Ensayo, sinónimos _prueba, experimento, investigación, estudio, reconocimiento, examen, tanteo, sondeo, etc._
Si quieres ver este enlace que trata justamente de mecánica de fluidos lo tendrás más claro. 
http://fluidos.etsii.upm.es/practicas/MF-Fuerzasobrecuerpos.pdf
Un abrazo.


----------



## Jiuman

Keahi said:


> Hola otra vez.
> Creo que hay un error de interpretación en cuanto a la palabra ensayo.
> Ensayo, puede ser un escrito, esbozo, proyecto, etc. y tiene muchos más.
> Pero lo de prueba, como ha dicho Sprachliebhaber, es justo lo que se hace cuando estudias Ingeniería.
> Ensayo, sinónimos _prueba, experimento, investigación, estudio, reconocimiento, examen, tanteo, sondeo, etc._
> Si quieres ver este enlace que trata justamente de mecánica de fluidos lo tendrás más claro.
> http://fluidos.etsii.upm.es/practicas/MF-Fuerzasobrecuerpos.pdf
> Un abrazo.



Gracias por el link, pero yo personalmente nunca diría voy a ensayar el experimento en el ordenador, refiriéndome a la simulación.
Si lo hago en un laboratorio pues claro, pero en la oración se habla de una simulación.

Saludos


----------



## Keahi

De acuerdo.
Seguramente he estado en un error.
Un abrazo.
Keahi.


----------



## Jiuman

Keahi said:


> De acuerdo.
> Seguramente he estado en un error.
> Un abrazo.
> Keahi.



Nunca me había fijado en este matiz. Gracias a ti.


----------

